# Water Cooling / Heater System on M52 TU using an E36 Radiator. How to connect them together.



## Richard1986 (Aug 28, 2020)

Hello, I'm fitting an M52 TU from an E39 528 '99 into my kit car build.
I'm using a radiator from an E36 328 because that is what I have to hand (hopefully I don't need to buy a different radiator).

The radiator has three connections (two large, and a small from the bottom of the expansion tank)
The M52 cooling system however has two connections to the radiator and two connections to the expansion tank.

I'm planning on connecting the heater matrix return to the auxiliary input using a T piece as shown below.
Can anyone see any issues with this approach?

thanks


----------

